# Yellowstone next week. (7/23-30) $700obo



## Passepartout (Jul 20, 2016)

Illness forces us to abandon our week here. 1 Br sleeps 4 Timbers Condominiums, formerly Island Park Village, Island Park, ID. 22 miles from the W. Entrance to the Park. Very well equipped condo, fireplace, cable, wi-fi in the office area, gas grilling area close to my unit. This is a big holiday weekend for folks in Utah, (Pioneer Day), with craft, art and antique sales in the area. Trophy fishing, river running, great scenery in the immediate area. Walk to restaurant/bar/c-store.

Easiest access is to fly to SLC and drive the 5 ish hours to Island Park. 

Reasonable offers from TUG members entertained. PM my blue username.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim, what a shame!  Hope the illness is over soon.  Good luck renting this awesome unit!  I'd jump on it, but can't get away from work right now.

Dave


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2016)

It's very easy to get to Yellowstone from there and the units are great.  Sorry you are sick.  I hope someone takes up your offer.  It was one of my most favorite vacations.  Shaggy


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, folks. This week is still available. Move-in is tomorrow, 7/23. I'd be happy to let a TUGger have it for $499. PM if interested. PayPal accepted.

Jim


----------



## psych (Jul 22, 2016)

I just PM you, and edited my post


----------

